# breeding pens



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

lets see some pics or ideas for breeding pens, setting something up soon to house 4 breeding groups of 2 or 3 hens per rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have any pics of mine and my building was large so it allowed me to easily have 11 4X4 ft breeding pens. Although I never used all of them for breeding purposes. Having the setup allowed for a lot of flexibility for the needs of the moment.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a 12x15 foot area I plan to use. my thinking is I can build a small building there, break it into 4 sections. each pen will have a small enclosed coop, and a small run. my plan is either to do sod or sand for the bedding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why not do a single building and build pens in the coop with the runs off each pen? That's how my setup was. 

I had sand in one of my coops. I thought it was great until it came time for cleaning, not easy to do. With all the feather dust after a few years it was down right awful. I did have a large area of only sand outside that worked well since the rain could wash it.

Then I have to ask, what's going on with the potential relocation?


----------

